# Game 15: Heat @ Magic (11/24 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 24, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You just know that the Magic are gonna be ready for this one after what happened in Miami. So obviously this will be a tough game to have, needing to bounce back after 2 straight losses. The Magic are also coming off a loss to the Spurs.

This will already be our 4th game against the Celtics and Magic, while the Celtics and Magic have yet to play one another.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be fun. Neither team has been all that impressive yet this season, in my opinion. Maybe this will get the winner headed in the direction they need to go.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement ball movement 

please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice. Now throw in a couple of player movement off the ball and its spot on 

Although ball _and_ player movement together might be asking too much :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

VC is a gametime decision - so someone is no doubt going Millsap/Brandon Rush us.

I hope the guys are pissed off about last nights game, but from the comments i've read, they aren't to phased. They should be. That was one of the worst performances from a Heat team I can remember.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> VC is a gametime decision - so someone is no doubt going Millsap/Brandon Rush us.


Look at the numbers Q-Rich is putting up. He's been stinking it up.

Perfect candidate to 'Millsap' us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, then it can become Millsa/BrandonRush/Q'ing it.

He's a perfect candidate, you're right. Him or Pietrus. Ugh.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Does anyone else kind of want to lose this game so we get closer to firing Spoelstra? I figure if they lose this and then the game against the Mavs, Spoelstra will be fired before next monday.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone else kind of want to lose this game so we get closer to firing Spoelstra? I figure if they lose this and then the game against the Mavs, Spoelstra will be fired before next monday.


There is no way Spo gets fired so quickly, unless Riley is a legit replacement and I don't believe he is. There is no other coach on the radar I can think of except maybe JVG.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Coach K is probably another option.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ Redick will start at SG in place of Vince Carter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone else kind of want to lose this game so we get closer to firing Spoelstra? I figure if they lose this and then the game against the Mavs, Spoelstra will be fired before next monday.


I never want to lose any game, Spo or no Spo.

Guys need to play with some effort and heart. They played with no balls against the Pacers.

If we swing the ball, get out and run in the open court, and hit our free throws - we're a good team. If we pound the ball, walk it up, and brick the freebies - we're not.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vincenzo isnt playing so you guys win


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, hopefully.

I'm expecting a pissed of Dwyane to drop a minimum of 30 tonight. He'll want redemption, and JJ Redick is a very favourable matchup.

As long as JJ doesn't get the Ray Allen defense (where we leave the best shooter in NBA history with wide open looks until he gets red hot and hits everything), we should be alright.

Chase them off the threes, they aren't comfortable off the dribble.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

The way we've been playing it's hard to expect a W right now. 

For the love of God, just play with some hustle and some ****in cojones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Bosh to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible shot Wade, ugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice CB1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

aTTACK THE PAINT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad foul Z, dammit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel with the catch n finish!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Joel with the catch AND finish


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope its just a charlie horse for Bosh..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, Joel with the catch AND finish


How bout that shot and the insane defense against Howard on the other end. Did you see where Dwight caught that ball and Joel made him miss?

Guy never gets credit for the plays that don't show up in the box score. That one play is worth 2 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Bosh is down now?

smh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How many times has Arroyo lost Nelson already? This is a nightmare. I can't imagine any other starting PG in the league being this bad a defender.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This sucks


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nelson beat Arroyo for another layup which he missed but Dwight tipped in and Spoo brings in House for the Puerto Rican matador.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can we have nobody other than Bosh that can hit a 15 foot jumper? Lebron has been short on both attempts. Wade's taking bull**** fadeaways for no reason.

Lebron - get the ball, go to the rack. So passive. You're the MVP for christ sakes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's so annoying because idiots are going to see the offensive rebound on that one play and see the points in the paint for Howard and act like Joel Anthony is at fault.

He rotated over and forced Nelson to miss the layup by almost blocking it. The fault is on Juwon Howard for not rebounding and Arroyo for letting Nelson get into the paint for a layup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel is playing well right now. Getting offensive boards, playing good D. He's not the problem.

This must really be an indictment on Mario Chalmers, if he can't get off the pine with this PG rotation. Awful.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on Wade. That was a terrible decision to double. You feed into their offensive plan by doubling at inopportune times.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Bron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

First solid screen of the game (set by you know who) and LeBron finally scores.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How are we soooo bad offensively? I dont understand


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love how Juwan comes in, turns it over twice and gets torched by Bass.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoo said Mario is the 10th man because Eddie can guard 2's as well as 1's. Well, I can't believe that he guards Nelson better than Chalmers. This is atrocious.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team is just stupid. Their mistakes are inexcusable at any level. I feel like Joe Theismann watching Tyler Thigpen last week.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrible offensively, terrible defensively. This team looks like they're not trying.

Especially LeBron and Dwyane, who really look like they're tanking it tonight. Are all of those jumpers really necessary? Good things are happening when they take it to the tin.

This is pretty bad so far and looks poised to get much worse.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought Juwon Howard was a vet? He's giving Brandon Bass six feet of air space so he can't drive. It's Brandon Bass! He's undersized and a poor driver. You want him to put the ball on the floor not let him shoot jumpers. STUPID.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron and 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bosh's return us questionable with back spasms.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ This blows. We can't catch a break right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jameer Nelson with 7 assists already. Arroyo is Diawara all over again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is back.

Dwyane's launching himself into nothingness on these drives.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should've seen Brandon Bass as the Millsap


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another crappy start. Not sure about playing Bosh if he has back problems. I hope they are not puttng him at risk for a worse injury by playing him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's wrong with Wade? 1) I'm not liking the way he's tweaked his game this year, always looking to score a la Kobe Bryant. 2) He doesn't look himself, and as Ira, Mark Jackson, and JVG have pointed out, it's not the wrist. Sucks that he's banged up this early in the season. Hope its not serious. LeBron looks off physically, too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to go Dwyane...smh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does every posession, both offensively and defensively, seem so hard!?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat are offensive rebounding really well tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj 33


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Why does every posession, both offensively and defensively, seem so hard!?


I know right. It shouldn't be that complex.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is pathetic. Again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron settling for too many jumpers. I guess he felt that with Vince Carter out tonight, someone needed to be a waste of talent out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

35% shooting. 31 points nearing the close of the half. 52% shooting for Orlando.

No effort. No heart. No teamwork.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What the ****. We're the Miami Fade-Away Jumpers. House, Wade, James, Jones...maybe it's contagious. Why take these shots? They're clunking. Over and over and over and over again. Meanwhile we're giving them great looks on the opposite end.

Maybe this team does need a new man to pull them together, because they're not playing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> What the ****. We're the Miami Fade-Away Jumpers. House, Wade, James, Jones...maybe it's contagious. Why take these shots? They're clunking. Over and over and over and over again. Meanwhile we're giving them great looks on the opposite end.
> 
> Maybe this team does need a new man to pull them together, because they're not playing.


Not playing nor even trying to play. They look like they'd rather be at a club opening than taking on one of the premier teams in the East.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> What the ****. We're the Miami Fade-Away Jumpers. House, Wade, James, Jones...maybe it's contagious. Why take these shots? They're clunking. Over and over and over and over again. Meanwhile we're giving them great looks on the opposite end.
> 
> Maybe this team does need a new man to pull them together, because they're not playing.


Meanwhile JJ Reddick is getting away with single coverage against DWade. Last year he would have put 50 on the magic if they tried that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Why does every posession, both offensively and defensively, seem so hard!?


Honestly. I thought those days were behind us. For sure. This is right up there with the XX on court play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ Redick is guarding Wade. Wade has 4pts. Brandon Rush guarded Wade. He had 3pts.

What the hell man? What are you DOING

Also - JJ has missed his last 9 attempts from three.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> JJ Redick is guarding Wade. Wade has 4pts. Brandon Rush guarded Wade. He had 3pts.
> 
> What the hell man? What are you DOING
> 
> Also - JJ has missed his last 9 attempts from three.


Ray Allen also shut him down one on one. It's pathetic. Wade needs to see that **** and feel disrespected. Wade has completely lost his mid-range game by the by.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not only that, but Redick is outplaying him on the other end.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Meanwhile Rush, Allen, and Reddick all torch Wade on the other end...he should have to hand back his all-defensive team honors


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its not even fun to watch Wade right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If anything sums up the Heat right now, it was that. SMFH!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i managed to see the first 7 offensive possesions and 5 of them were isos with the other four guys staring.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade should be focusing on defense and not shooting at all. Bosh has his game going. Why is Wade ballhogging?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You know we suck when W2B has had enough and gives up :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The team needs to learn to pass, they are taking turns in ISO. Honestly, put me in as coach and I will draw up much better plays. PnR with Bosh and Lebron and have Wade cut under the basket, no way to stop them when all 3 are in motion!! WTF


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is it any surprise that Wade is lowest on the team this game with -11? He's such a ballhog.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is playing awful lately. Infact, worse than awful.

Over the last 6 quarters, he's 3/21.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're the laughing stock of the NBA right now - this team should be embarrased.

This doesn't sit well with me. We SHOULD be the envy of the league, but we're playing like self important posers with no teamwork or desire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF. You dirty sob Joey Crawford.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He was not even looking. OHHHH this pisses me off


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos the matador.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

jump shot jump shot jump shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ Redick is EMBARASSING you Dwyane.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade improved to 3-13. GTFO.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DWade is killing the team out there. Never thought I'd see the day. But you can't have your starting 2 guard be such a net negative on both ends of the floor!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> DWade is killing the team out there. Never thought I'd see the day. But you can't have your starting 2 guard be such a net negative on both ends of the floor!


And Arroyo can't keep Nelson in front of him. This team blows. They just want to chill.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny thing is, we're actually rebounding tonight. We just are taking THE dumbest shots and terrible defense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You got lucky there Carlos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally makes a mid range J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team just makes it hard on themselves by taking stupid shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You have to be an active participant in rescuing your own player by making a substitution. This is like the time Phil left Kwame out there when the crowd was booing him just so he could get humiliated.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Joel, nice :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why aren't we running more plays for Bosh? He's been abusing the Magic tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bass continues to Millsap us. Guy even looks like Millsap...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why no Dampier tonight, when Howard is abusing everybody?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Why aren't we running more plays for Bosh? He's been abusing the Magic tonight


Our coach isn't an active participant in calling plays for Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: love it Adam.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwight Howard or Ray Allen? dudes not missing freebies...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice airball Dwyane. You're really on tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus, Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL JWill!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was so intentional :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has been a complete joke the past couple games. The shots he is throwing up tonight are just embarrassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ lost his stroke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

74-71 Magic after 3


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> JJ lost his stroke


His rhythm is definitely off, both he and House. Which I think is a product of the jerky ball movement as much as anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now 9-42 over his last 3 games. 

He's missing mid range shots, 3's, layups, just everything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Didn't Raja Bell play with a cast on his wrist a couple years back? You can play defense even if your shot is not falling. Dude is just pouting like a little girl.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by James to Jamaal


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pa-thetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now we cant rebound again. Holy ****...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They may as well cut Chalmers if he isn't a better backup PG than Eddie House. Cut the bull****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From a 1pt game back to an 8pt game. Seems like in all of our losses we see the same exact things happen.

We fight to get back to a 1 possession game, then the opposing team goes on a run to stretch it back to a 7 or 8pt game. And being unable to rebound usually plays a part of the opposing team pulling away every time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is an and1 machine.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get James Jones off the court too. What a liability right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another strong game from Bosh.

Really the two guys who are letting the team down are Lebron and Wade. More specifically Wade. But Lebron could play a lot better too. If they stopped playing like **** the Heat would be blowing people out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Z


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zzz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333

1pt game again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2House 3333333333333333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Another strong game from Bosh.
> 
> Really the two guys who are letting the team down are Lebron and Wade. More specifically Wade. But Lebron could play a lot better too. If they stopped playing like **** the Heat would be blowing people out.


In Wade's defense he was spectacular the first two weeks. He and LeBron will play better because they're too talented not too.

Arroyo will always suck though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 nice possessions in a row for Wade. Got 2 free throws, beautiful pass to Z, and slowed the fastbreak down and found House open for a 3.

Probably his best 3 possessions in a row since the Raptors game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade left his man...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! bang!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

More of that Wade!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade again! and 1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on fire!

Where have you been, D-Wade!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D! Come on!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Soft foul on Wade there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Bosh in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh to get 2 free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB to the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh dammit


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnit, two blown alley oops


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirty choke.Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 horrendous defensive possessions in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie House is useless


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why would you be guarding Nelson in the fourth quarter with Eddie House? Put Lebron on his ass and let House chase Reddick around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ now 0-12 on his last 12 3 pt attempts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Why would you be guarding Nelson in the fourth quarter with Eddie House? Put Lebron on his ass and let House chase Reddick around.


They went to that. Lebron guarded him and Jameer got a wide open mid range J off a Dwight screen, then Wade was on him on the next possession and Jameer hit that layup over Bosh after getting open off another Dwight screen.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The upswing of this is that maybe Spoelstra will get fired over the weekend...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8-7 and the laughing stock of the league


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^WC, we can add JJ Reddick going off for 20pts after being absolutely awful all season long and being a late addition to the starting lineup, to that list of crazy and unsuspecting things that have happened to the Heat this season.

He Durrell Arthur'd us...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yup. Although he had el matador Dwyane Wade to thank for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^True. 

Still though, he was shooting 29% on the season and 14% from 3 up until tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^True.
> 
> Still though, he was shooting 29% on the season and 14% from 3 up until tonight.


He's too good of a shooter to continue with those numbers though. A few critical plays went against us late like the Bosh alley-oop and the other one Nelson deflected. I'm not as mad about this loss but there are still obviously some major issues to be worked out. Looking forward to Dampier on Friday hopefully.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm mad as hell. We still lack intensity, and our defense is so far removed from those first few games.

We had the Magic without Vince Carter, and we let Redick and Bass win them the game. We were guarding Jameer Nelson with Eddie House (!?). Rio may suck at keeping guys infront of him - but he can't be worse than EH was tonight.

Big 3, no heart.

We're 1 loss away from being the Knicks. You bet im mad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe I'm just numb


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wade County said:


> We're 1 loss away from being the Knicks. You bet im mad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Fire Spo, Bench Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just can't believe what i'm seeing out there at the moment. It just should be better. Much better.

Our team last year had a better record by this stage


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

We have the players... the only thing it could be is the coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> He's too good of a shooter to continue with those numbers though.


No doubt. I just mean that this is just how its gone so far this season for the Heat. Vince sits this game out so Reddick starts and after struggling all season, he has sort of a breakout game against us. Same scenario against the Grizzlies and Durrel Arthur.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who was POTG tonight? Lebron or Bosh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh for me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I'd say Bosh. The Heat might have won if they had given Bosh 10 more shots. He was dominating Lewis and Bass everytime he got the ball. I'd like to see more two man games with him and Lebron/Wade.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Fire Spo, Bench Wade.


Good one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pains me to say it, but Wade has largely been the reason for this slide we're having. He's playing terrible basketball right now. Missing gimme's at the hoop, way off on his J's and Trey's, abysmal defense (Brandon Rush AND JJ Redick killed us...) - i've never seen Wade play so poorly for such a long stretch.

He really needs to find himself. If he does, we'll be fine and back on the winners list. 

Bosh was the scapegoat early, but he's been terrific lately.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I've noticed Lebron and Wade missing a ton of gimmies near the rim this year, very frustrating

Also, Wade's defense lately has been the biggest disappointment for me. I wish he would stop pouting and at least play hard on defense. That really comes off very poorly for the rest of the non-Lebron/Bosh guys if he is one of the supposed captains of the team.


----------

